# Dual STC 1000



## j0sh2008 (2/8/17)

Me and the old man are building 2 fermenting chambers next to each other. We want to wire 2 X STC-1000 in the same enclosure.

I was wondering if its possible to wire them in parallel ? 

any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Dae Tripper (2/8/17)

Yes, but if you had to ask that should you be doing the wiring in the first place?


----------



## klangers (2/8/17)

Pretty vague description mate, what exactly are you intending wiring in parallel? The input power? The relay output? Sensor? What's the aim of doing that?


----------



## barls (2/8/17)

j0sh2008 said:


> Me and the old man are building 2 fermenting chambers next to each other. We want to wire 2 X STC-1000 in the same enclosure.
> 
> I was wondering if its possible to wire them in parallel ?
> 
> ...


unless you know what your doing and what all the numbers your dealing with do not do this at home.
the description is way too vague.


----------



## TwoCrows (2/8/17)

If you mean , one enclosure / control box with one 240 volt 10 amp supply powering two stc1000. 

Then each stc1000 will control a fridge / fermenting chambers separately , it could be done by an electrician very easily.

If controling a fridge each fridge needs control separate to each other as temperatures will be different and compressors will require independent start and stop control.

Hope this helps, get a sparky!!!

You can also get stc1000 in 12 volt after the 240 volt supply.


----------



## barls (2/8/17)

the problem being the current draw through the on supply lead.


----------



## TwoCrows (2/8/17)

Yes you are correct, get a sparky.

Depends on what is being controlled within the fermentation chamber.


----------

